
W3C Issues Recommendations for Annotations on the Web - jedharris
https://www.w3.org/blog/news/archives/6156
======
jedharris
Waiting a long time for this. Looks flexible and comprehensive. A bunch of
compliant tools (see tests) but none yet provides 100% coverage of the
recommendations.

I hope coming soon to every web browser!

